# Changer l'icône associée à un type de fichiers



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Certains fichiers s'ouvrent chez moi avec des applications qui ne semblent pas prévues pour à l'origine (c'est moi qui les ai choisies car plus commodes que les applications par défaut). Ainsi les images disques toast s'ouvrent avec diskimagemounter, les vidéos wmv avec QuickTime et ainsi de suite. Le problème est que ces applications n'ont pas d'icône associée à ce type de fichiers, et du coup je me retrouve pour tous ces fichiers avec l'icône de document générique blanche. Comment faire pour changer l'icône associée à ce type de fichiers ?

Merci d'avance,
Dark


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

As tu essayé avec Onyx la fonction "Réinitialisation des liens entre documents et applications" dans l'onglet "Automatisation"


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> As tu essayé avec Onyx la fonction "Réinitialisation des liens entre documents et applications" dans l'onglet "Automatisation"


Euh non mais tant qu'à faire j'aimerais éviter parce que si ça fait ce qui est écrit ça ne réglera pas mon problème mais ça me fera ensuite du boulot en plus après pour refaire les associations. Donc je le ferai si pas d'autre solution.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2006)

la manip Kaviar va  remettre les  ouverture par défaut si je ne me trompe pas
extrait de l'aide Onyx


> * Liens entre documents et applications *: à partir de la version 10.3.4 de Mac OS X, un message d'alerte apparaît lors de la première ouverture d'un nouveau type de document. Une fois ouvert, le lien entre ce type de document et l'application exécutée est stocké dans le fichier "com.apple.LaunchServices.6B.csstore" dans le dossier /Bibliothèque/Caches/.* Cette commande supprime ce fichier et réinitialise ainsi les liens entre vos documents et les applications.*


---
Par contre Dark Templar un truc m'étonne

Je fais comme toi
Par exemple wmv ouvrable par QT et j'ai des icones ..QT


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je fais comme toi
> Par exemple wmv ouvrable par QT et j'ai des icones ..QT


Là c'est toi qui m'étonne : j'ai regardé avec candybar et je n'ai pas vu d'icône wmv dans QuickTime.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2006)

et pourtant.... regarde la fenetre d'un fichier WMV programmé en ouverture QT


----------



## AuGie (11 Février 2006)

C'est un icone qui vient avec l'application Flip4mac


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2006)

exact


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant.... regarde la fenetre d'un fichier WMV programmé en ouverture QT


OK. En fait ce n'est pas QuickTime player qui les ouvre mais WMV Player (qui ensuite lance QT). Donc effectivement en choisissant WMV player j'ai l'icône pour les wmv et wma, me reste le problème des .toast.


[Edit]bon évidemment si je répond une heure après avoir chargé la page y a des chances pour qu'on ait déjà répondu avant moi :mouais:


----------



## Logam (27 Mars 2006)

Je me pose la même que Dark Templar, personne n'a une réponse à cette question ?


----------



## Logam (27 Mars 2006)

Logam a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose la même que Dark Templar, personne n'a une réponse à cette question ?



En cherchant sur le forum j'ai trouvé cette réponse, mais il n'y a rien de plus simple :

"ça marche pour un seul fichier 
La méthode la plus compléte et d'aller dans le menu contextuel de l'application
Afficher le contenu du paquets, et d'aller dans le dossier resources.
Ensuite il faut repérer les fichiers types comme les psd.
Ces fichiers sont génénralement en icns. Donc avec un logiciel comme Pixadex tu transformeras rapidement tes ico-icns, png"


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2006)

Logam a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant sur le forum j'ai trouvé cette réponse, mais il n'y a rien de plus simple :


Si : CandyBar. Mais ça ne fonctionne que si l'application associée à ce type de fichier a déjà une icône prévue pour ce type de fichiers. Moi je cherche (toujours) à rajouter des icônes pour certains types de fichiers.


----------

